# Rehoming/adoption requirements



## jaizei (Dec 13, 2012)

What is acceptable and what is going too far? 


Inspiration for this topic:



> Re-homing fee: $50
> Please read this post carefully if you are interested. Please don't reply if you cannot meet the requirements.
> 
> Our male sulcata tortoise is 13 years old and weighs 105 pounds. He will likely gain 30+ more pounds over the coming years. He is as friendly as a dog, curious as a cat, hungry as a piranha, and as destructive as an elephant at times. He is not nearly the size of a Galapagos tortoise but he can lift a 200-pound man off the ground.
> ...



http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3475387636.html


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think personally that considering they are willing to take him back if it doesn't work out, then it sounds reasonable to me. I always like when someone is willing to take an animal back at any time if it doesn't work out. They are taking responsibility for the life they took in. The only requirement above that I think it going a bit too far is you must be home most of the day. Other than that, they are just trying to find a home that can provide for him correctly, which I see no problem with. If a person cannot provide what is listed above or does not want them visiting the tortoise, then they don't have to adopt it. Move on.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes and no. The rehoming fee is $50 and that is astronomically low. Can you imagine being forced to give up your beloved pet and not knowing about tortoise forum where you can sell it to someone you know will be good. People post on my Craigslist every day saying that they would like a "free sulcata turtle, they would be a real good home for it because they caught a red earred slider once and kept it alive for a whole year!" Who knows what kind of nut cases you will find on Craigslist. 

The things that sound a little absurd to me is that someone must live at home, the shed MUST be air-conditioned with EXACTLY two windows, and then the breeding thing.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2012)

I think its ok.. it will probably turn a few people off and weed them out. Exacly what they want.. Working from home a must? 
I think its great they care enough to try to find a good home.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2012)

I think they're going a little overboard. "Must work from home?" I mean REally?

My only rule is that I have to come over and take a look at the area where my adoptee is going to live. I want to be sure it is safe and secure. And while I'm walking around and looking, I'm visiting with the person who wants the tortoise and sussing them out...making sure they understand what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 13, 2012)

I think an ad like this turns away those most likely to provide the best home. I think this is the third time that this ad has been posted and I guarantee that if the ad was more realistic, they would have had no problem finding a great home for him.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 13, 2012)

I would be happy...to pass this by.

This ad has been posted for years, including on KS, which costs money. I think there is some kind of obsessive psychological issue involved, too, given the extent, years, and inflexibility. Well beyond "good care" and well-meaning intentions.

I will adopt out my ivories if you have your own island, a 24/7 tortoise attendant paid somewhere in the six figures per annum, and shipments of fresh vegetables from all over the globe brought in by megayacht daily. Owner must be an Olympic level decathlete and must create and send a video of himself or herself juggling a minimum of three bowling balls and a well-sharpened cleaver on every first and third Tuesday of the month. The cleaver must be of a different brand in each video.

Madness.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 13, 2012)

"I think they're going a little overboard. "Must work from home?" I mean REally?"

Just a little?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 13, 2012)

Even if I were capable of caring for a Sulcata, which will never be the case, I'd avoid that advert. The strict requirements are bad enough, but there's something weird about 'you must not breed this tortoise' and I certainly wouldn't want it on the condition that they can visit a few times a year.

If I adopt a tortoise, it becomes a part of MY family. It's not still the previous owner's, and so they have no right to tell me that I can't breed it or that they expect to be able to visit regularly. If I adopted from someone on here, I would no doubt send them updates and would probably be very happy inviting them to pay me a visit, but I'm adopting the tortoise and not the previous owner. I don't need an extra human or two as baggage!


----------



## Edna (Dec 13, 2012)

Too many restrictions. Pass.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2012)

To me, how much you want a certain animal is my guideline for what loops I will jump and rules I will agree to follow.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 13, 2012)

Set the standards to high and no one will qualify. While I think it is fine for the person giving up the animal, to set guidelines, they have to be realistic. This sounds like to me someone who is setting the bar to high for anyone to ever meet their expectations, for what ever reason.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 13, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't agree to any terms set by anyone. I will do as I see fit.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 13, 2012)

Seems like a little much.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 13, 2012)

Way to many requirements...


----------



## Katherine (Dec 13, 2012)

I was all in up until "we will visit twice a year." Clearly these people should keep the tortoise. I have no problem meeting stringent adoption requirements as soooooo many rescues require you to do and think it is within the current owners right to ask whatever outlandish things they want of a new owner... just as a new owner has every right to not adopt the animal as a result. Perhaps they work from home now and so don't want the tortoise to go into a less attentive home than it currently has. This add will definitely weed out and turn off some potential good homes but it is clear they aren't in a rush to rehome it. No big deal about all of the specific qualities they seek; *maybe* they will find someone who fits the bill. However, I most certainly would NOT want people this particular to feel entitled to visit my home at their leisure just because I took in their tortoise!

Something about reading this ad made me envision an elderly couple who may be planning for when they are unable to care for their tortoise any longer; perhaps that is why I am giving them the benefit of the doubt. Honestly I would rather see an add like this than one that says "large turtle 500$ to first person with cash" anyways.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 14, 2012)

Its their tortoise; its their decision. The only thing I see wrong there is the visitation; if they want to visit the tortoise, they might as well keep it. But besides that, I don't see where its anyone elses business what requirements they set.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 15, 2012)

Seems like a babysitter to me, unpaid at that. I've see this ad for awhile now and it kinda pisses me off. If you're soo attached why get rid of it?? 

Sure it's their tortoise and of course it's none of my business but if they didn't want to make it my business then don't post it on CL for me to ridicule you.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm curious to see how they are keeping it, are they hoping for better in its next home? Or are they keeping it that way now. I think I'd be pretty weirded out if I had people constantly showing up demanding hospitality and to sit in my yard with my tortoise. I send Walters old owner pictures of him now and then, but it's not like I'd be happy if she showed up wanting to stay for a bit.


----------



## terryo (Dec 15, 2012)

There was a time when I was thinking about giving up my Cherry Heads. I thought I had strong reasons for doing this, at the time, and I was devastated. My list would probably have been just as long, so I can understand where they are coming from.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 15, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Its their tortoise; its their decision. The only thing I see wrong there is the visitation; if they want to visit the tortoise, they might as well keep it. But besides that, I don't see where its anyone elses business what requirements they set.



It is anyone's business when posted in public fashion by their own hands.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was very interested in adopting this Sulcata and I was even ok with the visiting my problem was the housing requirement. I have a Rubbermaid shed for my Sullies outside house and during cold weather they are in the garage. No windows in the shed and no Ac. I already have bigger Sullies so I think I would have been a great new mommy but with this over the top requirements I will never find out. :-(


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 15, 2012)

My opinion...just a little over board. Too many demands. I understand then want their sully to go to a good home, but the list is unreasonable.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't accept any requirements for re-homing. I'd rather buy it higher price than someone to set absurd terms.
We can talk about the husbandry and care prior to that and that's all.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 15, 2012)

Baoh said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Its their tortoise; its their decision. The only thing I see wrong there is the visitation; if they want to visit the tortoise, they might as well keep it. But besides that, I don't see where its anyone elses business what requirements they set.
> ...



It is anyones business to apply to be the tortoises home; I don't think its anyones business, however, to dictate and criticize their requirements. However, thats not the point of this thread. Either way, its not a topic worth arguing over.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 15, 2012)

My recent pancake tortoise was a Craigslist add adoption/ purchase. I was one of many responses they had received and they felt the best way to deal with this was for potential new owners to answer some questions first. I had no problem with this and followed with questions of my own. I would have been bummed had I not met their requirements but it would have been best for the tortoise in the owners eyes. They asked for and were given the okey for future visits, they have a special needs kid that bonded. Every situation is different, and should be seen that way. Short of the baby I bought from Tom, my other 9 tortoises I've received because the original owners felt I could provide the same or better care than their family member/pet had been getting. We investigate our final homes for our loved ones when the time comes, and it doesn't seem too far fetched to offer the same to our Chelonia family members if the need arises.


Much longer winded than I planned.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 15, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> > RedfootsRule said:
> ...



Anyone, as a thinking human being, has the right to evaluate what they observe. So you can consider it not to be so, but I do and will continue to do so and you are incapable of arresting that.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 16, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My recent pancake tortoise was a Craigslist add adoption/ purchase. I was one of many responses they had received and they felt the best way to deal with this was for potential new owners to answer some questions first. I had no problem with this and followed with questions of my own. I would have been bummed had I not met their requirements but it would have been best for the tortoise in the owners eyes. They asked for and were given the okey for future visits, they have a special needs kid that bonded. Every situation is different, and should be seen that way. Short of the baby I bought from Tom, my other 9 tortoises I've received because the original owners felt I could provide the same or better care than their family member/pet had been getting. We investigate our final homes for our loved ones when the time comes, and it doesn't seem too far fetched to offer the same to our Chelonia family members if the need arises.
> 
> 
> Much longer winded than I planned.





I couldn't agree more.




Baoh said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Baoh said:
> ...



I would have a reply, but..."Not a topic worth arguing over"


----------



## terryo (Dec 16, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My recent pancake tortoise was a Craigslist add adoption/ purchase. I was one of many responses they had received and they felt the best way to deal with this was for potential new owners to answer some questions first. I had no problem with this and followed with questions of my own. I would have been bummed had I not met their requirements but it would have been best for the tortoise in the owners eyes. They asked for and were given the okey for future visits, they have a special needs kid that bonded. Every situation is different, and should be seen that way. Short of the baby I bought from Tom, my other 9 tortoises I've received because the original owners felt I could provide the same or better care than their family member/pet had been getting. We investigate our final homes for our loved ones when the time comes, and it doesn't seem too far fetched to offer the same to our Chelonia family members if the need arises.
> 
> 
> Much longer winded than I planned.





I agree, absolutely!


----------



## MrCB (Dec 17, 2012)

It sounds like the wife wants her husband to get rid of the tortoise, and this ad allows him to say he is trying to when he really doesn't want to.


----------

